# Όσο φοβάσαι τους διευκολύνεις



## crystal (Apr 21, 2008)

Μια έρευνα, που ανακοινώθηκε την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα στη Βρετανία, λέει πως κάτι παραπάνω από τους μισούς Βρετανούς ζούνε με τον απόλυτο καθημερινό φόβο μήπως κάποια στιγμή μέσα στη μέρα κλείσει απότομα το κινητό τους. Είναι μια νέα εμμονή που δεν τους επιτρέπει ποτέ να είναι χαλαροί. Μόνο εκείνους; Ο φόβος της απομόνωσης. Αντίστοιχα άβολα νοιώθουμε τις μέρες χωρίς ίντερνετ και χωρίς ειδήσεις. Παρακολουθώ τελευταία αυτή τη διαρκή προσπάθεια εκφοβισμού των ανθρώπων. Τη δημιουργία νέων ψυχώσεων και φόβων από το πουθενά. Από τον τρόπο που περιγράφεται ακόμα και μια μικρή καιρική μεταβολή μέχρι τις πολιτικές εξελίξεις στα Βαλκάνια. Παρακολουθήστε τις λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούν τα δελτία ειδήσεων. Ραγδαία επιδείνωση, ακραία φαινόμενα, δραματικές εξελίξεις, σε απελπιστική κατάσταση τα νοικοκυριά, τρόμος στα βόρεια προάστια. Όλα συναινούν σε μια διαρκή ανησυχία. Από το φόβο να σου κατάσχουν το σπίτι λόγω χρεών μέχρι μια νεροποντή της άνοιξης. Και ακούγοντας τις συζητήσεις τριγύρω καταλαβαίνεις εύκολα τι ψυχολογία σχηματίζεται στα πλήθη. Ψυχολογία ανασφάλειας, αβεβαιότητας, ρευστότητας. Κανείς δεν είναι σίγουρος ποτέ για τίποτε. Αν θα βγάλει το μήνα οικονομικά, αν θα πάρει σύνταξη, αν τον αγαπάει κανείς, αν κινδυνεύει και από τι. Ευάλωτοι στις διαρκείς απειλές που εκτοξεύονται από παντού, σε όσα μας κάνουν να νοιώθουμε μια κάποια σιγουριά, όπως το ηλεκτρονικό μας ταχυδρομείο και το κινητό μας, σε όσα δεν ελέγχουμε, όπως τα άλλοτε φυσιολογικά καιρικά φαινόμενα. Κάθε μέρα που περνάει έχω την εντύπωση πως οι άνθρωποι φοβούνται όλο και περισσότερο διάφορα απίθανα πράγματα. Και όσο φοβούνται γίνονται περισσότερο πειθήνιοι. Μαζεύονται και υπακούν. Η άνοιξη είναι μια γενναία εποχή από μόνη της. Βλέποντας το θαύμα που συντελείται σε μια γλάστρα στο μπαλκόνι μας ή σ ένα χωράφι με παπαρούνες παίρνουμε τα πάνω μας ευκολότερα. Με τη βοήθειά της μπορεί να πάρουμε κι εμείς το παιχνίδι ευκολότερα πάνω μας. Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους. Αν υπάρξει μια Ανάσταση για τον καθένα, ελπίζω να είναι από τον ηττημένο μας εαυτό. 

του Γιώργου Τούλα, από το περιοδικό Parallaxi


----------

